# What time do you turn your UV light on and how long.



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

From suggestions of members here and our local avian vet clinic, I will not be using then exo terra reptile sun uv bulb for taco even though rumour has it it is the same spec as the avian sun bulb. I have ordered online the featherbrite 15w bulb. I plan to turn it on when I get up in the morning at around 6:00 and only leave it on for about 45 mins because that's when I leave for work. My concern is that I have heard suggestions that it should be turned on at noon to replicate high noon. Is this really necessary? Would it still be beneficial if not turned on at noon? I suppose I can get a timer but I don't have time to rush out and get this set up so I am wondering if I really should or is the uv light in the morning good enough? I only work part time so on my days off it can do the noon thing, but would that totally throw off her cycle to have days when light is on at noon and days when it is on at 6:00 am?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tacotielca said:


> From suggestions of members here and our local avian vet clinic, I will not be using then exo terra reptile sun uv bulb for taco even though rumour has it it is the same spec as the avian sun bulb. I have ordered online the featherbrite 15w bulb. I plan to turn it on when I get up in the morning at around 6:00 and only leave it on for about 45 mins because that's when I leave for work. My concern is that I have heard suggestions that it should be turned on at noon to replicate high noon. Is this really necessary? Would it still be beneficial if not turned on at noon? I suppose I can get a timer but I don't have time to rush out and get this set up so I am wondering if I really should or is the uv light in the morning good enough? I only work part time so on my days off it can do the noon thing, but would that totally throw off her cycle to have days when light is on at noon and days when it is on at 6:00 am?


Taken from:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549

"Full spectrum lighting is less powerful than natural sunlight so more exposure is needed. The recommendations vary considerably (from 1 to 12 hours a day depending on the source and the reason for using the light) but 2-4 hours seems to be most commonly recommended for small birds like cockatiels. Full spectrum bulbs are designed to mimic the noontime sun, and natural sunlight would not have this intensity for the entire day."

-tielfan

I leave mine on 9 hours each day, but my birds don't get any sunlight.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for replying. If I leave it on for 9 hours it would work well because I can turn it on before I leave for work on days that I do work. However, our vet office said to do it for only 2 hours max (I know this is controversial and I don't want to disregard the reasons people have for leaving it on longer, but I just want to inquire about my schedule of less than 2 hours for the purpose of this thread). So by only having opportunity to have it on for 45 mins from 6:00 to 6:45 am 3 days a week and then for 2 hours ish at noon for all other days, will that throw off her cycle in that she will think "noon" is at 6:00 on the days that I am working (did I explain that right??).


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tacotielca said:


> Thanks for replying. If I leave it on for 9 hours it would work well because I can turn it on before I leave for work on days that I do work. However, our vet office said to do it for only 2 hours max (I know this is controversial and I don't want to disregard the reasons people have for leaving it on longer, but I just want to inquire about my schedule of less than 2 hours for the purpose of this thread). So by only having opportunity to have it on for 45 mins from 6:00 to 6:45 am 3 days a week and then for 2 hours ish at noon for all other days, will that throw off her cycle in that she will think "noon" is at 6:00 on the days that I am working (did I explain that right??).


I have not heard any research that states a bird knows when noon is or if that has any effect on their health or behavior. I would just buy a timer, they're fairly cheap $4 at the home depot. And set it to turn on for two hours once a day at whatever time you want if you're that worried about doing it right at noon.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-24-Ho...u=100685881&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969

Otherwise, 45 minutes at any time is fine by my book.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

If it were me then I would just not use the bulb on the three days your at work 
I don't know the exact UV output of avian bulbs but I did cover the reptile bulbs on my tortoise training course. Basically reptile bulbs need to be on all day in order to be equivalent to just one hour of natural sunlight, which is why it's important to get natural UV's whenever possible 
Also remember the UV output depletes in the bulb as the bulb is used and gets older, that's why they need replacing every 6 months. 
I know reptile and avian bulbs are different but taking everything into account I don't think using it or not using it for 45 mins will make much difference either way, so as your considering it for such an early time in the morning then personally I would just leave it off on those days


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

That makes sense. I was hesitant about using it only on my days off because I like to have her out when I am home. After reading all replies, I think I should get a timer and have it turn on when I am at work, that way I don't have to worry about putting her in the cage at noon everyday that I am home and she can be free to roam outside of her cage when I am home.


----------

